# Separated at Birth? – Twin Bass Report 3-25-09



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You're gonna give them bass callouses on their lips
from picking them up by the jaw so much.



Here's a scary thought...put your pic next to deerfly's...see any similarities?


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> put your pic next to deerfly's...see any similarities?



GOD I hope not for your sake!!!!!! [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

yer killin' me...


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Careful, that is a lot of back child support you are talkin about!

On a similar note, my F-n-law and I were fishing shiners in lake O about 20 years ago and lost a bass around the anchor rope. 10 minutes later we caught the exact same bass with one of our weedless hooks stuck in his mouth.

They were hungry that day, caught our limit and then some.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> yer killin' me...


 ;D Sorry Eric...it's just that one bass picture of yours that the similarity stands out. You don't look that alike in person or in other shots, "brother".


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > yer killin' me...
> 
> 
> ;D Sorry Eric...it's just that one bass picture of yours that the similarity stands out. You don't look that alike in person or in other shots, "brother".


no worries here "brother" ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > put your pic next to deerfly's...see any similarities?
> 
> 
> 
> GOD I hope not for your sake!!!!!! [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


Weedy, I may not be as cute as you, but at least I'm not afraid of ghosts.  ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey, you guys that use conventional gear for bass, I need your help. I'm kinda pissed off, so excuse any bluntness in my post. 

What brand and weight line do you use on your bass rods?

I just got back from fishing with a new setup I put together specifically for bass. I put 8lb powerpro on a Symetre 2500 and got wind knot after wind knot. Even worse, I broke off on two really nice bass for no apparent reason. The PP just broke in the middle of the line.[smiley=cussing.gif] No question I would have landed them with the 20lb suffix braid I've been using. I also got snagged on a backcast and sliced my finger when making the forecast. This doesn't happen with heavier braids. I did get maybe 20 more feet on a cast, but it wasn't worth it.

Right now, I'm ready to take the $18 PP spool and dump it right in the trash! I hate it...


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

12 lb Berkley Big Game in green. I use exclusively bait casters for bass on arties.

Most of my troubles with wind knots and braid have been due to the use of light tackle and not getting enough tension on the line as it winds back on the spool. The lightly packed line seems to cause major problems with braid and spinning gear.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Clear, no obstacle water, spinning, 6 lb pink ande mono.
aquatic weeds, spinning, 12 lb pink ande mono
Submerged forest, thumb burner, 20 lb ande pink mono


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Keep using the Suffix. Power Pro sucks a fat one............you will get wind knot after wind knot with it.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

The stocking program you're doing is really cool, great for kids to learn a little bit about giving back to nature, and will surely pay off big time in the future. 

25 years ago a buddy and me used to take my Dad's tractor, hook up the trailer to it and drive all around our area to different ponds. We had a giant cooler in the trailer and basically made it a release well. We took bass from all over (even took the cooler via car to Kissimmee) and stocked them in the neighborhood pond in my Dad's back yard. 

Lots of good memories in that pond for sure. 

Roll the clock forward 20+ years and my Dad takes my Nephew out fishing for brim off the bank. Nephew catches one and is playing with it on the end of his rod when SMASH, a giant bass comes and eats it, and he winds up catching the bass too. Of course, they had no camera but by description it was a lunker. To this day my Nephew always brings that up as one of the coolest things he's seen. 

Made me smile that just maybe my childhood stocking program paid off in more ways than originally thought 

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I tried stocking a pond once.
I was living just north of Tamiami Trail and west of the Palmetto xway.
There was a nice pond at the SW offramp of that intersection that
was clean and clear but only had small, small fish in it. I took it
upon myself to stock it with bass. Seeing as the Tamiami canal was
just the other side of the road, catch a bass or big bluegill, quick bucket
transport and a quick release. But after about three months of 3 to 4
trips a week of fishing and stocking, there was no discernable change
in the fish population. I know I had carried about 50 to 60 fish across
Tamaimi Trail and released into the pond, where were they?
The answer came as a surprise. I was attempting to recatch any
of my "releases" from the pond, using a small live bait cast out to
the middle. On an ultra light spinner with 6 lb mono with no
obstructions I figured it would be an easy catch. It wasn't. No one had
ever explained to me that during hurricanes the Tamiami canal would
flood and cover the road. Sometime in the past, that had happened,
and landlocked an unusual resident in that small pond. Imagine my
shock, when after getting a take on my live bait and setting the hook,
5 plus feet of tarpon came out of a pond smaller than your typical
high school track infield. One jump and gone. All I had been doing
was feeding that tarpon.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> I tried stocking a pond once.
> I was living just north of Tamiami Trail and west of the Palmetto xway.
> There was a nice pond at the SW offramp of that intersection that
> was clean and clear but only had small, small fish in it. I took it
> ...


LOL, one of the Golf Course ponds that is on the property where I work has a lake with land locked tarpon. The lake is about 100yrds x 20yrds. (2) 3ft'ers, and 8 or 9 1-2ft tarpon. I think the origional 3ft tarpon are a breading pair. They get there food through a 4" pvc tube from the gulf. All of our water on our golf course is tide affected. I have always been tempted to start throwing my left over white bait in there for them. At least they will start eating better.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey, I wanted to let those that were interested know that I found a solution for the wind knots and problems of small weight braided line. It's called Spiderwire EZ Braid.









I've used the spiderwire for several days now on the exact same rod and reel that both suffix and powerpro failed on. No knots, not even one. It casts good and is much smoother feeling that standard braid, so I'll worry less about getting cut. Seems reasonably strong, although I did break off a fish in the lily pads today at lunch. However, it was so tangled up that I had no choice but to intentionally break it. That was angler error, not the line's. 

Anyway, might be worth a look if you like braided line but have trouble with the smaller diameters.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Cool I'll have to try some. I get bad knots on my bait caster in very windy conditions. I just spooled up my bait caster with this. It's very smooth. I made a few dozen casts into the breeze this weekend. Not a single knot and I let the spool get all nested up on purpose just to test. It's MUCH better than the old line.










I have to pick up a spool and do a head to head comparo! Thanks for the heads up! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks guys, I knew this thread would give me an answer. I've been looking for au lin du solide et fin facile a' lancer. Oui?


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Thanks guys, I knew this thread would give me an answer. I've been looking for au lin du solide et fin facile a' lancer. Oui?


Well, babelfish returned this tranlation of the incomprehensible part.

_with the flax of the solid and easy end a' to launch. Yes?_

So...I got nothing. ;D


----------

